# My New, Used JD 6415, Try again!!!



## JCRFARMS (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guy's! I posted last week because I was looking at some old massey's trying to find something to pull our new br7070 baler. I came across a John Deere 6415 2wd, cab tractor on Craig's List for $16,000. I checked tractor House and the cheapest 6415 2wd with a cab had 4500 hrs, was $29,900. The only bad thing about the one I found was it has almost 6500 hrs!!! I wasn't looking for a John Deere but was just looking for something with cab. I bought the tractor yesterday. Just looking for comments on this tractor and what to look for with this many hours. The oil had been changed 200 hrs ago, it was on the etched into the oil filter. The air filter looked used but was pretty clean. The owner was a full time farmer, primarily hay and said the tractor had mostly been used for rolling hay. He had several newer JD's around and said he needed 4WD now because he was planting more row crops. Any tips on mounting a new holland bale command monitor? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## JCRFARMS (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, it worked!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking Deere, powerquad? My 6420 has 7000hrs, get the hydraulics checked and do 6000 hr service. You'll love it


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats nice!!! And the prices sounds nice as well. looks to be well cared for. I would still dump the oil and trans fluid and replace the filters just so you know for sure. Wire direct to the battery if thats what your asking congrats and enjoy Martin


----------



## JCRFARMS (Feb 8, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice looking Deere, powerquad? My 6420 has 7000hrs, get the hydraulics checked and do 6000 hr service. You'll love it


I'm not sure but it has a shuttle, a,b,c,d range with 1,2,3,4 for speeds. Basically 16 forward and reverse speeds. I do have to clutch in-between shifts. I'm just don't know the terminology, what would this type transmission be called? I was wondering what the best way would be to clean under the cab area. It looks like they probably pressure washed the outside of the tractor but there is a lot of stuff built up under the cab kind of caked up. With all the hoses and wires I am king of scared to pressure was under there. I also here kind of like a vacuum air like sound coming from where all the hydraulics are on the back when the tractor is running. Like I said they sprayed the outside off but I want to clean off build up of hay and crud setting on top of everything in the back and under cab.


----------



## JCRFARMS (Feb 8, 2012)

What is the best and easiest place for John Deere parts on the internet?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JCRFARMS said:


> What is the best and easiest place for John Deere parts on the internet?


Abilene Machine is decent. Good service. Bought a drawbar last week from them....almost 1/2 the price of going thru deere.....said it would take it 4-5 days by ups ground .....got it in 2 from Kansas.

Regards, Mike

http://www.abilenema...-tractor-parts/


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You should have a Power Quad tranny. Like Martin said, change the hyd. and trans fluids and filters. I would also take samples of oils and see if they are ok. That's not really that many hours for that tractor and it should serve you well. You just about stole that baby! Good work and you have gotten some good advice here.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Sounds like you got a great price....Congratulations.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I believe that transmission is called a syncro plus transmission. The only difference between it and a power quad is the clutching between gears. Sounds like you got a pretty good deal if everythings right on the tractor.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

You'll have to get a mount from JD to mount the monitor. On the right side post there should be two screws. Might be cup holder there like the 30 series. If so those two screws are under there. I can take a picture for you if you need one.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Shoup manufacturing sells the monitor brackets. I could not find them online but called and ordered for 2 of my tractors so I could switch if need be. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

They made them in syncro plus and power quad. Mike


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I found 2 monitor mounts the other day in my barn. Send me a private message with ur phone number if u want one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking tractor. Congrats....I'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## JCRFARMS (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks to all for the great advise and conversation!!! You all have made me feel really good about my purchase.


----------



## JCRFARMS (Feb 8, 2012)

Special thanks to jdhayboy who called me yesterday and is sending me his extra monitor mount. Had a really nice conversation on the phone with him. Great people on this forum!!!


----------

